# Plant ID's needed



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Lost tags, any hould be appreciated.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This one as well.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the last one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

1. Appears to be pyrrosia nummarifolia
2. maybe columnea?
3. Cissus amazonica


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Second is Columnea microphylla.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you kindly gents.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Again thank you both, trying to get my collection organized.


----------

